# Nikkei 225 chart analysis video - 7 Nov 2005



## charttv (8 November 2005)

The bullishness in the Nikkei continues unabated. Looking for a retest of 14500 soon.

Good use of the exponential 20 period moving average, bollinger bands, MACD as well as support and resistance levels are made in this video.

http://www.pollux.biz/charttv/nikkei07nov/nikkei07nov.html

duration 2:51


----------

